
Hourly Pay Is Modern Slavery - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/07/21/hourly-pay-modern-slavery.html?2015-29
======
MaulingMonkey
Slavery is being paid hourly instead of by deliverable? Wat.

A micromanaged contract where every deliverable is explicitly spelled out
seems a lot less "free" than a 9-5 where you have enough autonomy to do what
you think needs to be done, should be done, or even would simply be fun to do.
A contract you need to put food on the table seems a lot less "free" than a
9-5 you keep because retirement is boring. A contract with harsh deadlines for
missing deliverables seems a lot less "free" than a "9-5" that may be quite
flexible on exactly when you work, fine with sudden vacations, etc.

Compensation structure - at least of this kind - is client billing minutiae,
not the defining line between freedom and slavery.

------
xgarland
Salves were usually forced against their will to do arduous tasks, which I'm
sure none of them quite enjoyed nor voluntarily signed up for. I understand
that some employers may treat their workers poorly (and some may even think of
themselves as actual slavemasters) but this is a very poor comparison.

------
paulhauggis
"Here is an example. Say I'm a software developer and I need some money to pay
my bills, buy a car, rent a house, and enjoy my life."

You are only a slave to your job if you allow it. You don't need a car, a
house, or the latest gadgets. These aren't necessities. They are things that
you want.

It's also pretty laughable to compare it to actual slavery. You do have
freedom. If you have a bad job, you can choose to go elsewhere.

If you don't want someone controlling your schedule/time/vacations/life then
you need to start a business and be your own boss.

~~~
forgotmypassw
>You don't need a car

When living in remote parts you have to have a car, otherwise you won't even
be able to get to the workplace in the first place.

>, a house

You don't need a house but you definitely need a roof.

>If you have a bad job, you can choose to go elsewhere.

Not everyone has that choice.

~~~
paulhauggis
"When living in remote parts you have to have a car, otherwise you won't even
be able to get to the workplace in the first place."

The bus works pretty well. Every city I've ever lived in has a bus system,
which is pretty affordable.

"Not everyone has that choice."

Yes, they do. They choose not to leave because it's not the path of least
resistance. Going through the interview process, meeting new people, and
having to learn a completely new set of tasks is not easy or desirable. I've
had to do it plenty of times throughout my life.

The other problem is living within your means. If you have student or credit
card debt, don't buy a house or a car until they are both paid off. If you
pile on the debt, you will be putting yourself in a position where your
employer will have more power over you and you will have less options.

After college, I had to rent a room in a house for 2+ years to pay off all of
my debt before I could get the apartment I wanted. I bought no new electronics
during this time and I treated myself once/month to some Chinese carryout
(Sandwiches and $1 frozen dinners the rest of the time).

Most people don't have the discipline to do this, which is the same discipline
that is required to build a successful company.

It's ironic that with so much freedom, many choose to make themselves slaves.

~~~
MaulingMonkey
> Every city

Cities aren't remote parts. They also cost more, which matters if you're
already stretching your paycheck. Even within a city, I've had 2 hour (each
way!) bus commutes - and that's with a good bus system! You need to be able &
willing to relocate, or have a car, or have your job opportunities
geographically restricted even further.

>> "Not everyone has that choice."

> Yes, they do. They choose not to leave because it's not the path of least
> resistance. Going through the interview process, meeting new people, and
> having to learn a completely new set of tasks is not easy or desirable.

I'm sure if you play devil's advocate hard enough, you'd be able to think of
counterexamples. Maybe most people have that choice, but _everyone_? What
you've described is the easiest part for some without financial freedom.

> discipline

+1 and preaching to the choir on this bit, though. Just don't mistake it for
being everyone's only real issue.

